# WALES - Stadium and Arena Development News



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537117738883235840


----------



## CWells2000 (May 6, 2018)

Looks decent.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

As an Exeter fan, I'm happy that our claim of having the largest single-standing terrace in the football league remains indisputable.

As a football fan, it'd be very cool to see Wrexham go ahead with this. They can establish themselves as a League On3 club comfortably (and maybe even higher) if they can sustain the current levels of support – the biggest issue for now is escaping the National League.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wrexham's redevelopment of the Racecourse Stadium's Kop end has moved a step closer with the club's local authority approving its demolition and clearance.

Wrexham County Borough Council has given the work the go-ahead.

The National League club hope to develop a 5,500-capacity seated stand at that end of the ground.









Wrexham Kop demolition given go-ahead


Wrexham's redevelopment of the Racecourse Stadium's Kop end is a step closer with the club's local authority approving its demolition and clearance.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## CWells2000 (May 6, 2018)

RMB2007 said:


> Wrexham's redevelopment of the Racecourse Stadium's Kop end has moved a step closer with the club's local authority approving its demolition and clearance.
> 
> Wrexham County Borough Council has given the work the go-ahead.
> 
> ...


I wonder if Wrexham may well consider putting in a temporary seated stand in that area of the stadium for the time being, especially considering that they have had record season ticket sales for the upcoming season. I think they only will have 700 tickets for general sale now, which is seriously impressive.

I personally think it would at least help ensure more tickets are available.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wrexham Football Club acquires freehold of Racecourse Stadium from Glyndwr University









Wrexham Football Club acquires freehold of Racecourse Stadium from Glyndwr University







www.deeside.com


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wrexham AFC can confirm it has submitted the planning application for the Kop.









KOP DEVELOPMENT | Planning Application submitted


Wrexham AFC can confirm it has submitted the planning application for the Kop.




www.wrexhamafc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^^ Another render:












https://mobile.twitter.com/welshfootball_


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Colwyn Bay (Currently in Tier 2 of the Domestic leagues) hope for a close-to-2,000 capacity ground at their current base:- (bold by me)












Colwyn Bay FC said:


> The club has submitted a planning application to Conwy County Council’s planning department for a new 1,050 seater stand at the 4 Crosses Construction Arena. The new stand will replace the two existing covered terraced stands on the bank side of the ground, which were constructed in the late 1980s. The plans also include a car parking area at the rear of the ground.
> *The new stand would take the ground’s seating capacity to 1,850 which would put the club in a strong position to hold international and representative games.* The planning application will now be considered by Conwy’s planning committee at a future council meeting.
> 
> Club chairman Neil Coverley said: "We are very excited. We are at a stage where the club is doing well in the league. The fans are superb, and there is excitement around the town. The excitement, the enthusiasm around Colwyn Bay and Old Colwyn is immense “Commercially we are fine, and there is a lot of excitement with different avenues we are exploring, and everyone is working hard behind the scenes to deliver off the pitch as well. *We are hoping when planning goes through, hopefully by the end of October, we are looking to get shovels in the ground instantly, and we are looking at a sixteen to eighteen-week period of build with the weather, so hopefully it will be completed by the end of the season.*”.
> ...


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

The Club’s planning application for the Kop Development is scheduled to be determined on November 7.

The proposed development would see an additional 5,500 rail seats added to the capacity of the Racecourse Ground and return it to being a four-sided stadium.









STADIUM NEWS | Kop Planning Application and Update


The Club’s planning application for the Kop Development is scheduled to be determined on November 7.




www.wrexhamafc.co.uk


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Wrexham stadium new kop looks great.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wrexham AFC is set to have its plans for a major new stand at the fooball club given the green light after could planners recommended approving the proposals

If approved the new stand is expected to be open for the start of the 2024/25 season and would increase the size of Wrexham AFC's ground to 15,500 from the current 10,000 spectators.

Wrexham AFC is the world's third oldest football club and plays at the Racecourse Ground, which is the oldest international stadium in the world. However due to the dilapidated state of the current Kop stand the club is unable to host Wales for international games.

The current Kop stand has been disused since 2008 and is considered a safety risk.

The proposed development would see an additional 5,500 rail seats added to the capacity of the Racecourse Ground and return it to being a four-sided stadium.









Ryan Reynolds' plans to expand Wrexham football stadium set for approval | New Civil Engineer


The football club co-owned by Hollywood star Ryan Reynolds and actor Rob McElhenney put in plans to redevelop the current disused Kop stand earlier this




www.newcivilengineer.com


----------



## CWells2000 (May 6, 2018)

I wonder what other plans Wrexham have to improve their ground in the future, there is definately demand to go beyond 15k imo


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Limited what Wrexham can do as one stand has student flats behind it, another stand has a road directly behind it, and the stand opposite the Kop backs onto Wrexham University.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wrexham were granted planning permission tonight to build their new Kop stand.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Lenghtening the pitch to 105 meters should have been a good idea to make the stadium compliant to fifa regulations.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Any other projects rather than just wrexham?


----------



## Mondiniho (Mar 25, 2011)

Sandro14 said:


> Any other projects rather than just wrexham?


I’ve heard Connahs quay nomads are installing a new bin


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606299845601501187


----------

